# Whoops! Is my KF hosed?



## rona1203 (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot my parental password on my rooted KF, and after days of fruitless effort I decided to reset to Amazon default. TWRP v2.0.0 was installed and up came the yellow triangle followed by the TWRP menu. The problem I am now having is that no computer I have will recognize the KF, and there is no way to reload the original o/s as far as I can tell. There are YouTubers with plenty of ideas and things to do and download, but not if the KF goes unrecognized.

Any suggestions on how to get recognized...or whatever it'll take to get this puppy up and running?

Thx,

R


----------



## homeeey (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you tried ADB?


----------



## swieder227 (May 5, 2012)

ADB side load. Find a guide on it. Good luck.

Sent from my CM10 SGS3 via Tapatalk


----------

